# Re-break of clavicle with hardware??



## hiss2 (Jan 13, 2002)

I broke my collar bone pretty badly back in July, and got the surgery to put in a 6" plate with 7 screws. Everything has healed up nicely now, and i've been back on the trails for awhile and feeling great (i still do feel it during certain movements and when i wake up in the morning though..).

So my dilemma is whether or not to get the plate removed. My Orthopedic MD said he typically leaves them in and has never personally seen anyone re-break a plated one, but agrees with my fear that, at least in theory, a break on a plated clavicle would be worse one without. 

My biggest opposition to getting it removed is the recovery time. He is saying about 6 weeks. I am a carpenter so that would mean at least 6 weeks off, which im not really too keen on... 

I dont see myself slowing or lessening my riding down realistically, so the possibility of another hard impact if certainly there..

So.. im just looking for opinions.. Has anyone had issues or heard of issues related to injured plated collar bones? thanks

-Jason


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

When I broke mine in April- I decided I never wanted to undergo this kind of painful recovery again. What did I do? I switched riding styles. I went from fall-risk heavy FR/AM riding, to XC. Now, I totally enjoy XC because it has such a strong fitness component to it. I realized to minimize the risk of crashing- my wheels really don't need to leave the ground anymore. As a result, riding up technical hills and charging singletrack is much more challenging than hucking drops, and barreling down steep, rocky descents. At 44, I cannot afford to break my c-bone again. The therapy to regain full movement was a royal PITA and delayed riding another two months. No more of that nonsense.....


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

I have heard in the case of a serious fall that the clavicle would break on either side or both end of the plate...dont know if that would be a good thing....
Im going on my 7th week out from a broken clavicle in late oct. I've looked into some body armor like the latte brace and a 661 core saver. I ride dh/fr/am and not about to give it up over this, I'm hoping PT wont be needed I've gotten back almost 80%of movement and still working on stretching and using resistance bands till the doc ok's free weights for strength. I broke my clavicle into 3 pieces and I;m amazed at my own personal recovery but also trying to keeping in mind just because I feel better now doesnt ok me to hop on the bike and rip a dh trail yet. The worst part of this injury is not being able to ride anything but my road bike on or off the trainer...I miss the trails so much but I want to be 100% or close to it before I do... so I'll be dreaming of dirt till then. Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## bchuang (Sep 12, 2008)

I just rebroke my right clavicle on Thursday. The original break happened in the middle of the clavicle and was repaired with plate and screws. My new break was further out,closer to the shoulder. I'm going in to get it fixed on Monday. He's going to take the old hardware out and put new hardware in at the new break. I was told that I will need to have this new hardware taken out later.

So depending on where you broke your clavicle you may want to have the hardware taken out, but in my case the original hardware held much stronger than the surrounding bone.


----------



## hiss2 (Jan 13, 2002)

Thanks a lot for the info.. I wish you luck with your recovery.

I think i decided to leave mine in. Mainly because i dont want to go through the recovery process from the removal.. I guess ill just have to take my chances with another break. 

Keep us posted on your progress if you think of it.

ride on..


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

I broke mine in late Oct....now 10weeks out the doc is saying its healing but slower than expected. I had just returned to work under light duty the week of my followup and he suggested another 4weeks out or lightened work load ( less repetitive motion-shortened work days) I'm getting very frustrated, I want to work, and dying to ride. The doc is against any plates or screws/ I myself would rather not have them either. But the longer this goes may cut into a big chunk of my early spring and summer riding which sucks. Here are some pictures.


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

i am interested in this as well, i have a plate in there and don't think i will have them take it out(assuming it is up to me) as i ride xc, but might if its a big problem dont think it should be as long as i stay away from those damn dirtjumps


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

I cant say I can stay away from freeriding, I heard though if the plate is left in some have re-broke at the end of the plates. But honestly Im not an expert but Hoping to avoid surgery and hardware at all costs...


----------



## bchuang (Sep 12, 2008)

yakuzafreerider said:


>


That looks like my break minus the hardware from last time. The first time I broke mine, my doctor wanted to wait on surgery. Because of the wait I think I was off the bike about 4 months. This time, I told him not to wait on trying to heal naturally.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

? how much is it to have the plate and screws put in....I guess cost is my main worry on the procedure.


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

I just had the surgery last week and I'm definitely getting the plate taken out in about six months. Not only because of the risk of another break, because I'm so dang skinny, it looks like I have a friggin cell phone in my shoulder. The plate sticks out a bunch. The doc said 4 more weeks with the sling, then a month of taking it easy, THEN I can hit the bike. This sucks!

The cost was about $10,000 but with insurance, I'll be out about 1.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*There is a mistaken underlying theme here*

it isn't being said directly but in so many words. Loosely it is a belief that the plate causes a break in another part of the bone. Certainly the plate takes away an option of the clavicle breaking where the plate resides and the stress has to be transmitted to another weaker part of the bone which causes it to break.

What is missing is the realization that doing the same thing over and over again and having the resulting break ought to tell you something and it ain't the plate. :madman:


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

I broke my clivical back in July and was back on the bike in one week. No rehab and had 100% motion within 2 weeks. Washed my hair 2 days after surgery. Pain was manageable without meds 2 days after surgery.

Oh, did I mention I am 49!

Go to this thread to see exactly what I did.... 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4725664#poststop

Good luck with your recovery,

Dale


----------



## cgarolr (Oct 14, 2008)

flyag1 said:


> I broke my clivical back in July and was back on the bike in one week. No rehab and had 100% motion within 2 weeks. Washed my hair 2 days after surgery. Pain was manageable without meds 2 days after surgery.
> 
> Oh, did I mention I am 49!
> 
> ...


*unbelievable*. I broke my in 2 places in Nov. 2008 and was riding on the road in 3 weeks and on the trails in 6 weeks. No surgery though...I said "screw it". I have a slight bump now, but no pain whatsoever!


----------

